# Micro Pc Grow!! Done Right!!!



## raeman1990 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well hello to every one who decides to read this thread, i garentee that thtis grow will be interesting.

First off- what i intend to use/do
I have an old compaq desktop that i stripped bare on the inside, i will have cfl lights and 5 mini plants, possibly lst, or mini sog. it will be micro to the extreme and very stealthy. i am using bag seed of an unknown strain.

Lights:
Veg-
2 23w 6500k
1 23w 5500k "full spectrum"
Flower-
3 40w 3000k

Pots/grow room:
1 compaq desktop
5 cut plastic cups possibly transplant into bigger tupperware, i am using soil that i micro-waved then froze to insure no bugs

Ventilation:
1 pc fan intake
1 pc fan exhaust
I have 3 more fans that i can use for intake or exhaust but right now my temp runs at 72.4 with 2 lights on, 74.8 with 3

Plans: i plant to veg for 2-3 weeks and depending on plant strengths, i will transplant then lst before flowering. I have limited vertical space but it can and WILL be done. I do not expect to get pounds of bud off of my plants just something as an experiment. Pics will come soon... Any suggestions are welcome but i dont want to hear negative repsonses like "Thats not big enough"


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok so here are some pics from my renovation of the pc. I stripped the inside parts and made as much room as possible.. I home made a back panel out of card board so i could get easy access to my plants and posistion the fans where i wanted them. All of the wires run dicretely out of the back


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some more pics of the pc. I placed 5 cups in there so you can see the size relation. That is how i will arrange my plants to start. The veiw from the front is with the lights on. It looks like an ordinary pc



Wait is that an old pc????

Or a GROW ROOM!!!!


----------



## fatass03 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats not big enough!

J/k good luck on your grow.....I'll be watching this one


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 6, 2008)

ha thanks fatass


----------



## gogrow (Feb 6, 2008)

thats pretty cool man. was curious how this is even possible, just seems like too small of a space, but ive seen sites that sell the pc boxes. prob just takes some creativity, which you seem to have. will be watching this one.


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 6, 2008)

word up, the best possible results will probably be from clones, as you can flower them earlier than seeds. seedlings need 8 weeks of veg time before they're mature enough to produce potent THC. so, if you can procure clones for your next grow, it'll be worth it. (it sucks to flower seedlings early, all that time and effort for half THC potency.)

but for now, LST the hell out of them. the reason is, just go with one main cola each because of size limitations.

good luck.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah i will maybe lst one or two plants that will be in slightly bigger containers, ten grow regularly a couple of plants to take clones of in the future


----------



## uberpea (Feb 6, 2008)

interesting, wonder how much you'll yield


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 6, 2008)

ha i dont expect a lot, ust a bowl pack or two


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet 1/4 ounce if all goes well


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 6, 2008)

really? that would be pretty cool. if it goes well i may just use this system to grow clones/seedlings


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 7, 2008)

1/4 ounce if you get some LSTing going!


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 7, 2008)

cool that would be awsome. yeah i planned on lst or some other method of training. i just got my first sprout, i will post pics.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 7, 2008)

So here is my first sprout, this baby was not germinated but was placed directly into soil, this one will be lst, hopefully its a female.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 7, 2008)

well my new baby doesn't seem to want to open up to the light, the two leaves are just stuck together and i am worried that it will die. has this happened to any one? my other plants in the past have opend up very early on. but this one is disconcerning


----------



## bgreenitscool (Feb 7, 2008)

does it have like a brownish yellow thing holding them together? first hold off a couple days then if all else doesnt work just CAREFULLY take it off. DO NOT harm the plant. but then it should be okay.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah it does have a slightly brownish thing holding the top on, i have never seen this, but ill wait THANKS. bgreen


----------



## tigomonkey (Feb 7, 2008)

bring the lights closer its not opening yet because it not receving enouf light bring at least one closer and raise temp a little and when leaves reveal lower temp and ull be on ur way


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 8, 2008)

cool i didnt know that, thanks ill be sure to do that. i hope she is'nt stunted now.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh wow that set up looks awesome. I never followed one of these grows. But Im gonna stick around for this one!


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 8, 2008)

cool thanks, i am hoping for a bunch of small females, this is purely for experiment,


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 8, 2008)

I had one of those. I opened it with a sterilized pair of surgical scissors. Shes growing fine now. Give it a few days first.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah i will, i think i found the problem, i didnt plant her deep enough, so she automatically grew a certain height but popped out of the soil before she should have, i planted my other ones deeper.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 8, 2008)

well i opend up the leaf and took off the brown tip thing. I know you guys said wait but the true leaves were already sticking out of the side and i didnt want her to die. I took clean tweezers and very carefully removed the brown tip, within minute she opened up and is looking a lot better, but she has stretched because i didnt plant her deep enough.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 8, 2008)

Her are the new pics of her opened up , and the second pic is of my lights, 3 cfl is all i can fit, but the look good, temp is 77.2


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 9, 2008)

well two more of my seeds are about to sprout, they are at the top of the soil, so that makes 3 total, i am going to germ 3 more, i am going to do a mini sog, until i get a confirmed female , then next grow i will take clones,,,, what do you guys think


----------



## firebrand18rjr (Feb 9, 2008)

haha he calls it a her within less than 5 days of growth, and a sog in a pc case? far from clonin too ,come on now mane.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 9, 2008)

ha yeah i have tried to lst before but i found that all that work gets ruined if its a male. so i will keep 4 plants very small and if any turn out to be female i will repot them bigger and take clones from her


----------



## surfsmokelive (Feb 9, 2008)

good shit bro, i read ur other thread, srry bout ur hermie, but good luck to u in this one, i'll be watching

maybe u could help me with my grow, it's my first grow from bagseed for fun

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/49353-my-first-time-growing.html


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks man, hermies suck. if i didnt have any other plants i would have keep it, just cut off the balls. but i dont want to risk it.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 10, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I woke up this morning and checked my "pc" and BAM!!! 3 more seeds sprouted, this gives me 5 total and i am hoping for one more. i m soooo excited now. My oldest has its second set of leaves growing in and all of the others havent shedded their shells yet,, but soon ill post pics in a sec


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 10, 2008)

well i have found out that i have more plants than i origianlly intended. I have one cup with 3 sprouts growing, and another one with 2. what happened was i had about 4 seeds that would not germinate so i just threw all 4 into one cup hoping that ONE of them would sprout, now 3 out of the 4 sprouted. the same thing happened to another cup with 2 seeds both sprouting, none of these seeds were showing tap roots and i assumed i had killed them or they were bad seeds. 

So... i transplanted all of my sprouts into their own cups.. the only problem is that they are very young but i couldnt wait any longer or id risk their roots becoming entangled i hope that they all make it.... ill post pics of what my eventual setup will be.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 10, 2008)

ok so here are some pics of my new sprout, this one is 4 days old. the other pic is my eventual setup, right now though all of the cups are raised up so they are closer to the light


----------



## uberpea (Feb 10, 2008)

goodluck with these! hopefully no more hermies!

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 10, 2008)

ha thanks man, thats why i am keeping so many, better odds


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey guys and gals i just have a quick question about spectrums, i know that 5000-6500k is better for veg but i only have 69w of 5000-6500k light available, would it be more beneficial to have 120w of 3000k light for my young plants? or maybe 46w 6500 and 40w 3000k? just wondering, it doesn't seem like my plants are getting enough light,,(they are raised to within inches of lights)


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 12, 2008)

DISASTER struck this morning, i woke up and as usual i checked on my plants before going to class (8:00 class) and two of my plant were totally drooped over on the soil and looked dead, they had brown stems that were skinny and limp. i thought they had some how died, i was so devastated but more so worried because i didnt know why, i didnt want my others to have the same fate. 
The previous night before going to sleep i added one 23w 2700k cfl, i managed to get a Y splitter to fit and i thought it couldn't hurt to add more light. i thought 102w would be better than 69 but i think i was wrong. i spectulate that the extra light gave off enough heat to damage my young ones some how. before i slept my temp was 74.6 f. NOT HOT! 

needless to say i hurried about trying to help them survive, i lowered the plants 1 inch and watered them a little before i left to go to class. When i got back today i was happy to see my seedlings were alive and well, tall and green.......YEAH!!!!! - i narrowly avoided a heart break.--=-=-=- pics later


----------



## uberpea (Feb 12, 2008)

whew, thats crazy man that one bulb made that much difference. get some good ventilation in there

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i got 2 fans, exhaust and intake, the exhaust is right up to the lights and the temp only said 74.6 - but i think that the proximity is what made the difference, cause when i lowered them they seemed to be fine. i also think they got dried out cause the extra heat. but they are doing great now.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys i was wondering if you could help me with a delema. i have 7 sprouts and i as going to flower and take the females 1-3 and lst them, but to do this i was going to keep them in veg for 1-3 weeks, should i still veg longer than 1 week or should i just put them into flower now?


----------



## abso1utepain (Feb 12, 2008)

i'd flower asap, your size is insainly limited, and ya gotta remember they will double their size in that case while they flower.pull the males and let your ladies take up the light, you might also wanna see if you can find a floro tube for the bottom once they grow up the bottom won't get much light, a 12 inch tube is only like 10 bucks, mount it to the side about level with the edge of the pots. might be enough to help some of the lower sites durring flowering.
just my .02 cents tho


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 12, 2008)

eh... nay one... should i just flower.... take into account this is just experimental and i dont expect big yeild, i am more concerned with getting a female i can trnasplant, grow bigger and clone,


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 12, 2008)

Can any one tell me what strain this is?


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 12, 2008)

just kidding that is a sick plant i got that can go without water for 50+ years and still survive


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 12, 2008)

I would say flower those ASAP.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah? would they be strong enough to hold buds, or veg for 1 more week?


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 12, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> yeah? would they be strong enough to hold buds, or veg for 1 more week?


Well you could try and find out. If it were just 1, maybe 2 plants I would say give it a week and LST. The leaves end up getting a lot bigger than what they are now and I think when you start flowering from early age they still grow to a pre-genetically determined height... meaning if you turn to 12/12 when they are 1" tall, it will not be 2"-3" tall when it is done flowering. Maybe more like 7"-12". I am speaking from just looking at other journals with small small area's, not from experience. I have a couple smaller plants going and I let mine go for 3 weeks Veg and its been flowering for like 9 r 10 days now... it would completely fill that PC Case and be extremely crowded with just one plant. 

It seems like you really want to let them Veg for a bit though so what you could try is pulling the stem Horizontally when they are young and then letting veg for a week or so. That would give you a little more bushiness and a little more Vertical grow space. Probably even a little more bud.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 13, 2008)

haha that is one crazyass plant dude..


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, since it _is_ an experiment, I would flower them now/very soon and see just how tall they actually get and see if they can support buds. You are better off trying it now, you can't really go back if you let them get bigger. 

If they flower fine and still had room leftover, you know you can let them get a little bigger next time.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks for the responses, i put them into flower on the 12th of feb. i figure that i dont want them too big, cause if i end up getting 4 females i want to keep them all  ill put them some where else if i have to ,plus people say the thc isnt as potent as more mature plants, so i want to find out for my self, i have one plant that is 4 days older than the rest , but it seems to be like 1-2 weeks older, its growing faster than the rest so i hope it turns out female.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 13, 2008)

that would be crazy if you flowered 4 females in that little box haha. im curious to see how much this will yield, so interesting


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah thats why i am not going to lst them.. i was going to lst 2 females and put them into bigger pots, but i might flower them all and keep them small, take one female into another chamber to take clones from.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just some pics, the big one is my best growing one. it sprouted on feb 7... NOT even 1 week old!!!


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 13, 2008)

I just went to lowes to get some supplies, i got some rooting hormone for my future cuttings, and i got some nutes. i am growing in miracle grow soil which up until recently i thought was good, i didnt know why people bashed it so much, it works for me, then i realized upon harvest you wont be able to flush out the nutes and the bud will burn weird and taste funny, so i am going to water cure for this reason. when i take clones i will transplant into foxfarms or similar soil so i got bloom nutes while i was out, 15-30-15


----------



## surfsmokelive (Feb 13, 2008)

Good stuff man, those babies are booming. this grow is like something i would do haha

wats water curing?


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 13, 2008)

u need more potassium with that bloom from MG.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 14, 2008)

water curing is taking the bud and soaking it under water upside down and "curing" it for 7-10 days instaed of in air for 1 month. it cures faster and takes a lot of the chemicas out of the bud, it makes for a smother smoke,


----------



## past times (Feb 14, 2008)

ive been inspired. i think i have a better system though. horizontal with a scrog. its on


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 15, 2008)

ha past times, i cant wait to see your setup, lets do it!!!i am glad i could inspire you!


----------



## past times (Feb 16, 2008)

ill keep you posted. i am planting a few aurora indica seeds at the moment. once i figure out how to make pictures the right size, ill get a thread going. good luck


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 16, 2008)

um i use photoshop to resize my photos, i think you can get them resized with any crappy photo editor, try getting a free 30 day trial or something


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 16, 2008)

ok so my babies are only 10 days old and some look better than others, you can tell which ones were right under the lights. the close up is my best growing plant, nodes are nice and tight.
- I changes my lights to 3000k 40w, i have 3 of them, they are looking pretty good,


----------



## surfsmokelive (Feb 17, 2008)

hey raeman, those babies r lookin good, have u thought about maybe putting some mylar or white paint on the walls, it makes a big difference


----------



## Cearid (Feb 17, 2008)

Check this out...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/49052-5-weeks-counting.html

A little farther along than you but you`ll do fine I think...Good Luck..


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok well my plants are doing ok, some are doing great and some are really stretching, i had a surprise today, A SPROUT!! i dont know where it came from but another sprout popped out of the soil in one of my cups, oh well it seems to be doing fine though, i will put it out side or something, i have no room for it.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

i was just wondering if any one could help me with a sexing conundrum. if i switched to 12/12 after a week of veg, how long until pre-flowers show?


----------



## Cearid (Feb 19, 2008)

give it 10-14 days I think


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah i know 10 days it usually appears for mature plants but i am on day 9 of 12/12 and i dont see ANY sign of ANY pre-flowers, male or female, i am getting anxious


----------



## Cearid (Feb 19, 2008)

Give it time. They will come...


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks cearid, you seem to be the only one following this thread, if i knew you, i would share my bounty


----------



## fuzzfro007 (Feb 19, 2008)

ive just read all this, and im awaiting your experiment results. have things changed since your last post?


----------



## Crontonic (Feb 19, 2008)

Im following along, you've even inspired me to try a grow this. Keep it up can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## storm22 (Feb 19, 2008)

this is cool, im watching this grow


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 19, 2008)

I want more pics. 

This has made me look twice at my empty computer case I have sitting in my room a few times now. Maybe I will make a cloner out of it?


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

wow cool thanks for the responses, i will have more pics but mu camera decided to crap out on me again. yeah i think your pc case kholdstare would make a good cloner.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are some good pics of my grow. The singled out plant is my oldest and best growing one, she is really growing wider and looking perfect. she may look stretched because i didnt plant her deep enough and there wasnothing i could do to avoid early stretch.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

some more! the picture on the far right shows her most recent growth and size


----------



## passittotheleft (Feb 19, 2008)

start 12/12 or you'll be sorry


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ha one last pic, this is another plant, i seem to have kept stretching to a minimum on this one


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ha i already did, i started 12/12 on feb 14,


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

Lights: 120w 3000k cfl
medium: soil, miracle grow
# and type of plants: 8, bagseed
important dates: biggest plant sprouted on feb7 all others feb10- light started in 18/6
Light change to 12/12 on feb14


----------



## Cearid (Feb 19, 2008)

plants look good man. Good luck


----------



## Hags (Feb 20, 2008)

thats not gunna fit very much longer, get your closet ready dude


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 20, 2008)

ha i know but i already have a closet setup just waiting but i am trying to go threw a least one female in the pc.


----------



## Cearid (Feb 20, 2008)

stick with the case. I want to eventually be able to grow one big rectangular bud..


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 20, 2008)

ha that would be cool,rectangle. Well this morning while i was away from my house something terrible happened, the outake fan got totaly blocked by the apparatus i had to keep light out, any who, as this happened my intake fan some how got disconnected and my temp hit 105.8 the highest and worst tragedy i have had happen. luckily it was only 105 for 2 hours and i restored perfect temp and peace. the plant look like nothing has happened but do you guys think this might turn some hermie?


----------



## Cearid (Feb 20, 2008)

If only for two hours you might be OK.
I'll be praying for you..


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 20, 2008)

here are a few pics a couple hours after i restored the temp. They seem to be doing fine, nothing new, just getting bigger.


----------



## Cearid (Feb 20, 2008)

I wouldn't even worry at this point man. 
Consider yourself lucky, smoke a fatty, and be merry at the fact they lived.
Congrats


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you going to LST? If so, when are you going to start and how are you going to do it?


----------



## uberpea (Feb 21, 2008)

hey man! i havent checked this thread out in awhile, i lost it for a week or so.
your plants are looking pretty good dude, sorry to hear about the temp problem, hopefully no hermies.
any of those showing sex yet?


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 21, 2008)

no sex yet, i read some where (on this site) that if you start in 12/12 they wont show for 4-5 weeks


----------



## uberpea (Feb 21, 2008)

well that depends on how long you veg, they could show in just a week or two


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 21, 2008)

uberpea is right I dont recall reading anywhere that it could take 4-5 weeks maybe if you have some pin holes of light peaking through when its nighty nite I have heard that slowing the sex presentation if you will, week or two with a totally proper 12/12 not light peekin in at all...check for peeks..


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 21, 2008)

no its not light peeking. what happens is it takes 6-15 days for sex to show if the plant has been vegged for long enough to mature. if they start in 12/12 they have to grow enough to mature then they will show sex, it usually takes 2-3 weeks to mature then 1-2 to show sex, hence 4-5 weeks to show sex from 12/12 start


----------



## bigballin007 (Feb 21, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> no sex yet, i read some where (on this site) that if you start in 12/12 they wont show for 4-5 weeks


They will show sex in anywhere from 1 to 8 weeks. Some strains take longer than others do. Yes I have had plants take 8 weeks to show sex, that is no joke it happens. The males will be the first to show usually anyway..


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 22, 2008)

Usually the sex is shown after the 8th node (no matter veg or bud, more obvious in bud) but you have to have a magnifying glass to be sure, because it is called micro-sexing. This is usually done in veg, before taking clones, since it is usually pretty obvious in budding (duh).


----------



## boxman (Feb 24, 2008)

consider me one of the inspired! i'll be watching, very curious to see how things go! KEEP COMPUTING!

BOX


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well its Feb 24, 17 days into the grow, my little ones are starting to get too big for the pc. with so many plants (7) they are running out of room to grow, i will have to transplant them some where or kill the ones who look worst off, the one thing a hate about killing my plants (besides killing my hard work os course) if not knowing which ones are female yet, its 14 days into flowering but there are still no signs of sex, so i am not sure which ones to kill.....should i guess


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 24, 2008)

Got any more pics to show us? I want to see the size relation in that PC.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah coming right up, croping them now


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 24, 2008)

ok so this is what is happening as of feb24
exactly 2 weeks into flowering, no signs of sex yet,
plants are getting too big and are starting to touch canopies,
i decided to repot my biggest and best plant into a slightly larger tupper ware, there is a pic of the root bound ness


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks cool.
Interested to see what kind of buds you get!
GG


----------



## ganjageek (Feb 24, 2008)

ha dude looks good i would get rid of 4 plants or so


----------



## uberpea (Feb 24, 2008)

hey man looking pretty good! if i could offer any advice it would be not to use clear pots, it can damage roots.

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 24, 2008)

oh yeah thanks for the advice, i actually light proofed it with duct tape right after i took that shot


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 24, 2008)

the root ball mass was sooo impressive, i did not think it would have that many roots for how small it is


----------



## dirkadirka (Feb 28, 2008)

That doesn't look root bound to me man. I think it could have grown in that much soil for a while longer. When it's root bound, the tap root finds the bottom of the pot and spins out in a spiral sortof. And, even then it's not the end of the world for the plant. Can't hurt to transplant though, either.


----------



## Joyride (Feb 28, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/16484-my-first-c-c-s.html

Following your computer grow, check mine out; I'm a little bit further along. But I accomplished this plant with ONE 42W cfl.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks i check it out


----------



## Reyer (Feb 28, 2008)

This is pretty tight man, i cant wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 29, 2008)

hey raeman, hows the grow going? smoothly i hope

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 29, 2008)

ha updtae im drunk but doog to go!!! I had noo weed so i drank like a mofo in the cold nsow!! ha lol. i took 4 plants and pu them in to a hom em ade veg chamber i made with 6 cfls. now there are only 3 plants in my pc, i will post pics later sorry for the typos i am drunk and not watchin gmy spwelling!!


----------



## uberpea (Mar 1, 2008)

haha dude i got drunk last night too, almost got arrested actually...


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 2, 2008)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they just started to show pre-flowers, they are showing very small ones, well only 3 plants are but thats better than none!!!!! i am not sure yet male or female, i could only tell one was male, for sure  . do males show faster than females???


----------



## MicroGro (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks good want to keep an eye on this one


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 2, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they just started to show pre-flowers, they are showing very small ones, well only 3 plants are but thats better than none!!!!! i am not sure yet male or female, i could only tell one was male, for sure  . do males show faster than females???



Yea man, I think typically a male will show sooner because his job is to pollinate the female before the end of flowering cycle... so he gets a head start.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 2, 2008)

cool thanks for the responses, i am so happy cause this may mean that i have 4 females!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       i hope i have 4!


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 2, 2008)

when they show more i will post updates and pictures, i was thinking about topping them... is it too far into flowering to top them? will it stunt yield?


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 2, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> when they show more i will post updates and pictures, i was thinking about topping them... is it too far into flowering to top them? will it stunt yield?


Personally, I would not Top them if they are in flowering. I would recommend topping at *least* 1 week prior to Flowering. If you top during flowering, your plant will transfer it's energy to healing itself instead of budding. As far as effecting Yield or Potency, I do not know. I would assume it would NOT be good for the end results but with out controlled tests _(which I am sure you could find some where online)_, I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 2, 2008)

cool thanks, that is what i thought but i think i will try topping my suspected males, lol, that way i can try to see the effects of topping during flowering and i can practice for my next grow


----------



## uberpea (Mar 2, 2008)

hey congrats on the maybe 4 females!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad to hear you probably have females. Haven't stoped by in a while. Have you posted any pics lately? peace man


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for checking it out, i havent posted pics lately cause my camera decided to crap out on me again


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 4, 2008)

hey guys i am trying to fix my camera, in the mean time, here is a cool photo that i took by an abandoned train yard.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 5, 2008)

nice picture bro. are you into photography?


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah i am, i got my camera to work so ill be posting pics soon


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, nice pic. Lol, since those power lines look like their not hooked up... I would shimmy up that bitch and take that light. Just sitting up there wasting away when it could be giving life.

Heh I remember when I was a young teenager I use to climb the light pole stand thing that over hung the tracks, a few feet above the trains, and sit down waiting for a train. When you were up there, your only like 5-10 ft above the train... pretty intense- especially when you were blazed... Felt and looked like you were gonna get nailed by a huge fucking train. Rumbled and Rattled the hell out of you but damn it was a rush. Eh, that pic brought back those memories.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 5, 2008)

hey guys pics!!!!!1
the first pic is one of my plants that was being over watered and over fed, but i controlled the situation and it is looking alot better as the second pic shows. the third pic is of my first confirmed male who i recently killed. the last pic if of one my my suspected males that i topped


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 5, 2008)

So i have been having some problems with a few of my plants, i had to kill one that was male, (of course my best looking one). it was sad but necessary. i have another one that died (the one in the shot glass) i over fed it with nutes and burnt the hell out of it,

i have another one that i am 90% sure is male, in 2 days i will be able to tell fully and i will kill it, i topped one plant even though i shouldnt have, i wanted to top something, lol... 

that leaves 4 plants, 2 are doing great and are healthy and i think they are female, but the other two are drooping like crazy, i think i over fed them... oh well, they should recover, i am hoping for 2-3 females, if so, i will definetly clone one BUT

how should i clone one if it has already been in flowering?

pics soon


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 5, 2008)

As far as I know, once they are too far into flowering, you can't clone them anymore.

Heh, I feel ya on the topping thing. I wanted to do it too, fortunately for me, the biggest was my female. I FIM'd that one, the second biggest I topped and it ended up Hermie on me. I think FIMing doesn't stress your plant as much.. hopefully the girls pull through for you. gl


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah well i have heard of people cloning once they know who there females are, but how would they know??? pre-flowers


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, I would say its probably safe to clone in the first week of 12/12... as soon as you see preflowers. I would say as long as hairs are not showing I would imagin you could clone. I might be wrong on that though.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 5, 2008)

but if hairs arnt showing then how to tell female?


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 5, 2008)

This is from my current grow. The first picture is a EARLY clear Male Preflower.






This next pic is a EARLY female preflower. Be careful to notice the slight difference. Can easily be mixed up but this is what you want to look for. Its hard to see but you can see it doesn't really have a short stem to it nor does it have a ball like shape. It looks more like a very small triangle.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 5, 2008)

hey raeman, just give it a few more days, and you should see some preflowers
i would pull clones AS SOON as you know

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 6, 2008)

cool thanks uberpea. i think as soon as i see hairs, like withink the first 5 minutes,  , i will cut a clone, 
Have you ever heard of some one letting the plant live through flowering, and not cut it all, i have heard of people letting it go through then re vegging it and taking clones... or am i just crazy???


----------



## uberpea (Mar 6, 2008)

or dude, you could always pull a few clones from each, sex them whenever you want. 
make sure you label the clones and then just pull the male clones/plants

Duece.


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 6, 2008)

uberpea said:


> or dude, you could always pull a few clones from each, sex them whenever you want.
> make sure you label the clones and then just pull the male clones/plants
> 
> Duece.


That's the best way to do it.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 8, 2008)

i would clone them and then sex them but i dont have the room to do that 

any ways, i just recently killed another male plant and the one plant that was orignally in the shot glass died  , so i am down to 4 plants but hopefully i get some females already!!!!


----------



## cc420 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello guys, I want to do a similar thing (pc case grow), I want to put low-ryder automatic flowering crosses, these strains take 9 weeks from start to end to finish and automatically enter flowering after two weeks......... in a pc case whats the maximum number of plants I can put in, (considering that I will throw males out)...... and flowering starts after two weeks.......... what types of CFL lights will I need (how many watts and how many lights)....... do I need seperate CFL lights in this situation for veg/flower?


----------



## ganjageek (Mar 11, 2008)

hey cc420, i would suggest, as long as you are pretty savy at electrical stuff, to wire individual sockets like i did, this way you can swap out warm/cool lights easily, and it maximizes your room to flower.  i have seen people buying pre made socket things but those are bulky and they each need to be plugged in to a wall socket (which mean its hard to get a timer for all of them) 

AS for how many, i have 3 40w cfls bou can do but you can do more, it would get pretty warm in my pc without my two good fans running,


----------



## cc420 (Mar 12, 2008)

ganjageek said:


> hey cc420, i would suggest, as long as you are pretty savy at electrical stuff, to wire individual sockets like i did, this way you can swap out warm/cool lights easily, and it maximizes your room to flower.  i have seen people buying pre made socket things but those are bulky and they each need to be plugged in to a wall socket (which mean its hard to get a timer for all of them)
> 
> AS for how many, i have 3 40w cfls bou can do but you can do more, it would get pretty warm in my pc without my two good fans running,


Thank you for the response, as far as those lights go, considering I'm going to do the automatic flowering strain and those only veg for 2 weeks and automatically enter flowering ( I can run light 24/7)........ do I need seperate lights for veg/flower? And those 40W CFL lights, do they have to be a specific type; for example: 40 W 3000l? I get confused with that K type of stuff......... and one more thing, how many of these automatic strain types of plants can I do in a pc case?


----------



## SWAT Slash (Mar 13, 2008)

I think i might try this but try lollipopping... any more experinced growers have an oppinion on that? i was just thinking that since the top buds will be getting 90% of the light when just a little larger, concentrate all growth on those. Sound good or bad?


----------



## uberpea (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Raeman, any sex yet?

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 13, 2008)

yes buberpea,,,,, SEX YET!!!!!!!! FEMALE< HAIRS< NO BALLS< HAIRS< WOMAN< YES!!!! ahh haa ha,, hairs, i have beautiful hairs showing up on one of the plants that i almost killed, i had just given up on them, but they surprised me!!!! the one with hairs is one of the plants that i topped so hopefully i will have two main colas !!! 

pics very soon


----------



## KholdStare (Mar 13, 2008)

Can't wait.  Is that your biggest plant? Or one of the smaller ones?


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 13, 2008)

it is the second biggest one, but its ok cause the biggest one just showed hairs TOOO!!!!!!!!!! ah ha ha..my only concern is that the pots they are in are small, would it be beneficial or hurtful to transplant into bigger, final pots, or would that allow the plant to grow to big? or hurt yield, mind you the hairs are one-two days old


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 13, 2008)

the first two photos are the first female (smaller), the last pic is my biggest plant who is female        : ) : ) : ):   : ): ): ): ): ): ): ) ):


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool man you got girls awsome! Good luck man keep on growing.
peace man


----------



## uberpea (Mar 14, 2008)

haha raeman, you weirdo. congrats on the females


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks uberpea i think i actually have one more female, very early hairs look like their coming in!!! ill get pics if i can find my magnifying glass


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 16, 2008)

well the time had come for a picture explosion!!! i have 3 girls now!!!!!!!!!!      i only posted pics of the two biggest ones though because the other one is too small to care about yet. i am happy that i topped because i will have 6 colas!!! so hopefully my yield wont be too small!!


----------



## uberpea (Mar 16, 2008)

sweet man those are looking good


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks i got more, i think there doing good for 3 days flowering (after hairs showed)


----------



## SWAT Slash (Mar 17, 2008)

Lookin good man! You can already start to see those crystals forming in that third pic! I know once mine get to that stage ill be tempted to eat those leaves lol


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 17, 2008)

ha i would but i will hold off for hopes of bigger harvest!!


----------



## uberpea (Mar 17, 2008)

Suweeeeeet. Happy st pattys day bro

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks uberpea u too.. i am trying to estimate how big my colas will get, hopefully i will get a decent harvest for all the probs that i had, since i have 6 colas maybe 2 more!! the hairs are coming in like a mofo, new hairs every day!! i cant wait!!! ill get some more pics but i lost my magnifying glass again


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 19, 2008)

looking good raeman, great you got 3 females congrats. I was just wondering how you use the magnifying glass when you take pics? do you just hold it up aganst the lens of the camara or a little in front of it? And will the camara auto focus through the magnicying glass?peace man


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Mar 19, 2008)

ALOHA! Props on the bitches. Hey Raeman how did you wire all three of those light sockets and where do you buy them? (home depot + Lowes = none) 
I'm working on a computer grow also and will be using a hollow micron tower.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey rope smoker thanks, i just put the lens up to the magnifying glass and you may need to move it back or forth to focus, the real hard part is getting the camera far or close enough to the subject because the depth of field is TINY

whats up tuffenhilden? i got it at lowes, basically i just cut the end off of a white extension cord and used wire caps to join the ends, and i got 3 Y splitters also


----------



## jizzle96 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey i jus read through the whole thread, i'm wondering if your gonna put dem bak in the pc case, and if you were goin to i wud have to suggest doing Scrog, or screen of green, research it, should make dem fit inside the case with a decent yeild


----------



## rollingafatty (Mar 24, 2008)

that scrog would look so knarly!!!


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 24, 2008)

well my forth and final plant turned out to be female!!!! yeah! so this means i will have at least 8 main colas cause every plant was topped... the two pictures are of my best, biggest, and oldest female, she has been flowering for 10 days (since hairs appeared) each pic is one of the main coals...

quick question... 
if i cut and harvested in another 10 days, would she be mature enough to even get high off of...? i know 20 days is bullshit but i am going away for spring break and there is no one i can get to look after my plants...     i am away for 11 days!!! and there is no way they can go without water for that long.... 

what should i do?


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 24, 2008)

oh here are the pics


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea that sucks! Ive been thinking about vacation too, you have 3 choises hrvest now and you barley get high on the imature buds. Or you ask someone you really trust to cheak on them Or you put them in a tub and water them till they drain water in the tub ao they can suck up water for a little while, and hope they make it till you get back.
Not a decicion a person wants to make, But what do you do?
peace man


----------



## uberpea (Mar 24, 2008)

go buy yourself a pump and another timer. i think you can get them in pet stores in the fish sections
whatever you do, do NOT harvest in 10 days or whatever.
ill try and look up pump prices for you and stop by later

Duece.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 24, 2008)

High Tech Garden Supply
hmm ok something like this might work. 
they are made for hydroponic systems, but if you put it on a timer to run like a minute a day, i think this could solve your problem...
hope this helps

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 24, 2008)

wow man thanks uberpea... i thought about a friend but it is out of the question.. first off i do not have any friends i trust enough to tell im growing, maybe one, but there is no way he would know what to do and i could leave a ten page instruction book on just watering and he would prob mess it up... i tried to get a pump but lowes only has big sump pumps that would drown my babies in a minute. 

and ordering will take too long


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks ropesmoker too but i think i may try to make a drip system, or see if a neighbor has a fish tank pump i could use..


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 25, 2008)

uberpea said:


> High Tech Garden Supply
> hmm ok something like this might work.
> they are made for hydroponic systems, but if you put it on a timer to run like a minute a day, i think this could solve your problem...
> hope this helps
> ...


Thats a great Idea uberpea! Cudos man,have a that would work great man, I'll have to try this when I go on vacation. Cool 
peace man


----------



## uberpea (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah a drip system was going to be my second thought if the pump didnt work. 
The only thing with drip systems, ive never tried one, the soil wouldnt really go from wet to dry you know?
It would just drip at a constant rate all day and night. 
Not sure if this is optimum, but it might work, I for one am interested to see if that method does work, because i have thought about it before
Either way, good luck to you raeman

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 26, 2008)

AHHH NEED HELP PLEASE...
i am going away for 11 days and i think i have water under control, i bought a small fish tank pump, hose and a digital timer...

BUT... is 11 days enough time for a MALE part to appear. develop, and spread pollen.... i am just afraid that one plant may be hermie but is there a chance it could polinate in ten days.. if no male parts are showing now?


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 26, 2008)

help please

bump


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

no you will be fine for 11 days as long as you have your watering worked out and make sure they wont grow into the light


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah they def wont hit the lights, i moved them up to their highest point and i have at least 10 inches to go... 

but remember that they are already full of hairs,,, how long to pollen sacks take to form and spread???


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

if there are pllen sac alrewady formed the you better get them out. if you see no pllen sacs then your in the clear I say. it will take a while for them to form mature and then open


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 26, 2008)

no there arnt any now, no signs of them, thanks man.. i hope for the best


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

I wish you the best aswell I am sure you will be ok


----------



## uberpea (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah bro youll be fine, just check right before you leave for any males or hermies.
when are you leaving, today? we all wish you the best of luck.
Glad my idea worked! 

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 26, 2008)

> Glad my idea worked!


yep

im leaving tomorrow night, hopefully i will come home to four beautiful females


----------



## coolman1a (Mar 27, 2008)

hey i was just wondering if u had some pics? mayb some before u leave and then some wen u get bak so we could see how they changed?


----------



## uberpea (Mar 27, 2008)

good idea coolman! im sure hes busy packin and crap though, have a nice trip dude


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey man u get back all right? Howr the girls?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 4, 2008)

he comes back today right? i cant remember... anyway, hope the plants are alright raeman, cant wait to hear from you

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 5, 2008)

hey guys im back... and i must say that my work has been a ...

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!

my girls survived!!!!!! with no hermies!!!! three of the four are looking great, a little nute deficentcy but good,, the other biggest girl is really really over watered but not to the death point.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 5, 2008)

ok i will get some pics tomorrow because im tired but upon closer inspection i have made my conclusions, there are NO males parts at all!!!!!!!! the over watered plant is just starting to turn amber..... but yield is definetly going to be comprimised... oh well....

the other two good looking girls are doing good, just need some nutes, they are in fact watered perfectly!!!!!!!! and they are getting bigger buds...!!!!!!! the other female grew too tall and is almost touching the lights, and she got burned a little. so i may just cut her now..  but all in all i made it out ok!!!


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 5, 2008)

O this is great man, cant wait to see da pics!!!
Im seriously considering setting up a pc grow for stealth and just a little personal bud, but i was thinking of doing somewhat hydro in a small plastic container like they used in this case (http://site.homegrown-hydroponics.com/pc-inside.jpg). I think it can speed up grow to harvest times, along with LST to get the maximum yield, what do u guys think?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 5, 2008)

hmmm looks like it would work although those plants in the picture look like crap


----------



## loudandlow (Apr 6, 2008)

I think they are tomatoes, anyways, nice box dude! gonna keep an eye on this one!


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

cool thanks i cant wait to try some of them, but its too soon


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 6, 2008)

Do u have any pics? I cant wait to see them! How old and how long are they?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey raeman, welcome back. congrats on the plants living! 
why dont you just tie the tall one down a little bit?
Little nute def is no problem, i bet in a week youll have them all fixed up
Cant wait to see some pictures

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

hey yall i got some of those pics i promised...

they are 25 days since hairs have showed.... the really droopy one is the one who got severely over watered.. but she is making a come back 
the two good looking ones are my other two females... one is doing fantastic, but the other one is not developing much...


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

hey uberpea!!! thanks. i would tie it down but that stem is REALLY REALLY strong,,, i guess i did a good job with air flow 

plus i already cut the top part of each cola..


----------



## uberpea (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey man i forgot to ask, are these still in the PC?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

ha i guess it time to tell you how they survived....

well as you may know i bought a fish pump and some hose... i swung the hose so it was above the container of the 3 best plants (the forth one was too tricky)... and i cut holes so water would "drip" out onto the soil....

mistake one= i kept the flow valve open so the water SHOT out instead of dripped, which led to over watering on the first plant

mistake two= i didnt test and it turned out that the holes i made for the other plants got pinched closed...


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

good luck one= the SHOOTING water was too much and flooded over the container onto the ground... but its in a metal case soo the water held on the ground like a res tank and the other 3 plants sucked the water up through their drainage holes !!!!!!    

good luck two= the already over-watered plant was on a small book (for height) and thus kept it from soaking up any more water!!  

all in all the three plants who were not directly watered survived perfectly, if only a little nute def.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

you can see in the first pic the bottom of the metal container, (now a filling cabinet)(sprouts in pc case) is rusted out like hell ... ha ha


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

well i had 3 sprouts in the pc that had no water for 8 days but i managed to save them (yes im a god) but im gonna kill them and start veg three more new ones cause the old ones will prob herm on me  

but i put seeds to germinated 2 hours ago and i have tap roots already!!! (yes im a god, i know)


----------



## uberpea (Apr 6, 2008)

wow thats a quick turn around for seeds haha.
so after killing one or is it two plants? that will leave you with how many in the pc?

Duece.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 6, 2008)

hey reaman u posted at exactly 4:20, just had to let ppl know


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

> hey reaman u posted at exactly 4:20, just had to let ppl know


ha ha ha sweet, i will toast you with a bong hit!~

i now have the 4 females in the filling cabinet and three un sprouted seeds in the pc

here is the one super shopped female... and my choppings off here( i think they are too premature to get high off but i had to cut them)


----------



## iLoveBudz (Apr 6, 2008)

WOW. Is that weed ? Can you actually smoke that shit? Funny grow man, I hope you next attempt is better... 

Look how much stretch they had, waaaay too much for your condensed grow space, super cropping would've helped quite a bit. 

Was it worth it?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

what do you mean, three of the plants barely stretched, just that one fucked up one is weird.... you must have only looked at the last page


----------



## uberpea (Apr 6, 2008)

haha tell us if you smoke that premature stuff. im curious if it will get you high


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 6, 2008)

ha i dried the one trimming really fast(toaster oven) and smoked it but nothing,.../  im really desperate... i cant find shit around where i live.... damn buds, why cant they mature in 8 hours... that'd be the day


----------



## uberpea (Apr 6, 2008)

haha YES. maybe someday they will genetically enhance cannibis to grow within 3 days.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 6, 2008)

Do u have any pics of ur whole setup? Also didnt u start LST with some plants a really long time ago??? What ever hapend to those?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 7, 2008)

hey coolman, i could get a pic i have one somerwhere, no i didnt lst these ones, well i tried one but it turned out male..  but i only practiced topping with these btiches, any ways

the over watered female looks like nothing ever happened... shes good, the other too are good but the fourth one is fucked up, im just growing it to get like a gram max from it but what ever...


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 7, 2008)

here are some pics, the first one is the over watered plant.. one day later... 

the second is the frankinplant, all cut and what not... then an upclose pic, it is forming two new colas


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey since u are topping u might as well make clones of the branches, no?


----------



## fuzzfro007 (Apr 8, 2008)

yo rae, ive been keepin up on your grow here and there, and i reviewed the past few pages i hadnt really been looking at and all that, but what happened to the "frankenplant"?? why did you trim it? better yield effort?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 8, 2008)

hey guys thanks for checking in, if you didnt realize i already toppped them ,a loooong time ago, and those branches are long since dead...

the frankinplant was topped like the rest of them but was a freak and decided to grow like six extra inches before colas started, and then a few more inches later, soo it used to look like the rest but now i had to cut the top because it was hitting the lights.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 9, 2008)

Starting to get pretty hairy raiman! looking good! Any new pics?
peace man


----------



## dutchmastermike (Apr 10, 2008)

Keep us updated.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Raeman. If it isn't any trouble I think we'd all love to see an updated picture of the whole setup. Just to give us a sense of how much room you have left in there.
Thanks

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 10, 2008)

no problem i just took one today,. im glad u guys are interested,,, i dont think ill be cramped, but next time i may deffinetley lst to max out yield


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok so here is a far pic.... before you judge....

the one plant that is super tall is NOT touching the lights, she is between them, and the others look far away from the lights because i took them off their books to show you how much room i have left,


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 10, 2008)

huh really no one?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey looks cool man!. I am guessing 1 ounce max. can you fit another cfl in there?


----------



## thisisfun (Apr 10, 2008)

Woooooooooh...an hour and a half after starting to read your grow i am up to date on it. Looks really cool. I got lost after the first 45 minutes but quick question. These are all new plants that you planted after your first set died in feb. 

Quick note about the duct taped containers. Im sure you already addressed this but it didnt look like there were many layers of the tape and duct tape is not light proof with just one layer. maybe two although i would go 3. Looks like your plants are doing real well though so Im sure its not affecting them that much. 

Hope to see your end result and learn some more from you and your aquaintences here on the thread. peace hout


----------



## uberpea (Apr 10, 2008)

awesome man, thanks for the pic


----------



## thisisfun (Apr 10, 2008)

also if you could rig it it looks like you have room right there in the center for one more light to hit up the bottom growths.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey raeman hows it going? Buds are looking good man nice and frosty!
I had to kill a male last night. but think the other 2 are girls. So I'm a happy man!peace man


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 12, 2008)

cool thanks guys for das support, i have sic lights on top, i never really thought of adding one in the middle but i will try it...
The strain i am growing is most dfefienetely an indica, which means a more stoned, couch high.... will harvesting a little early give me that UP-beat high, cause i like that a little better,


----------



## uberpea (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah I agree with you Raeman, especially with an indica strain I would harvest it on the early side to get the more upity side. 
Nice call!

Duece.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 12, 2008)

Yup im tired of the couchlock highs were i cant do anythin all day, harvest when 50% of the hairs are white and 50% red for a good cerebral high


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 12, 2008)

cool thanks, i was a bout to ask if any of you knew a ratio of white to red, thanks cool man!


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well here are some pics of the trics, one the furthest and most mature plant, the hairs are maybe 25/75 red to cloudy ratio.... so i dont have too long beofre i can cut that one, but the others are only like 10/90 red cloudy,


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 12, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> cool thanks, i was a bout to ask if any of you knew a ratio of white to red, thanks cool man!


Sure whatever i can help with, after this is all done you gotta let us know how the high is, also i cant seem remeber what ur strain is?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 13, 2008)

ha just some bagseed unknown strain, def indica dominant , maybe 100% indica..


----------



## uberpea (Apr 13, 2008)

50/50 is what most people harvest. I prefer a 35/65 amber/milky trichomes. 

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 13, 2008)

35% amber... 65% cloudy... im almost there than


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 13, 2008)

OH MY FUCKING GOSH! 

I usually dont like to toot my own horn, but i have the best fucking smelling weed i have ever encountered!!!!!! at least my one oldest plant.... it is about 35/65 amber cloudy and i may harvest soon, i am flushing it now.... it smells AWESOME!!!!

HONESTLY!!! is smells like a passion fruit punch or some exotic fruit, it is [email protected]!!!!!!!! 

i cant put my nose on the exact fruit but it smells so GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## drgreenthum (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi, i was wondering if someone could explain to me how i can go about hooking computer fans up that i bought in my PC Grow Box?. I can't find out how to do.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 13, 2008)

drgreenthum said:


> Hi, i was wondering if someone could explain to me how i can go about hooking computer fans up that i bought in my PC Grow Box?. I can't find out how to do.


Simple, 12v adapter cut of the end and cut off the end to the fans cables, hook up red to red and black to black. Plug it in and bingo


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 13, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOSH!
> 
> I usually dont like to toot my own horn, but i have the best fucking smelling weed i have ever encountered!!!!!! at least my one oldest plant.... it is about 35/65 amber cloudy and i may harvest soon, i am flushing it now.... it smells AWESOME!!!!
> 
> ...


Smelling good rae!!! but u should wait a little on the harvest cause it looks like the buds havent gotten too fat yet.


----------



## drgreenthum (Apr 13, 2008)

Can you be a little bit more specific about what type of 12 v adapter. Like maybe a link or something? Thanks.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 13, 2008)

dude check out allelectonics its a web site , they have every volt and amp rating power supply you could want,, or alliedelectronics... just google them


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 13, 2008)

hey coolman... do you think the buds will fatten before the rest of the hairs turn red? cause i dont want a stoned, cough lock high, plus i know the bud yield will be decreased because this is the one plant who got over watered, the other female is much bigger already with only 10% red hairs


----------



## uberpea (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey raeman, dont be mistaken, your buds are still premature. It isnt the best idea to look at the hairs, well a lot of people practice this.
But it is more accurate to look at the trichomes. go grab yourself a hand microscope my friend. 
Then you'll really know when theyre ready.

Duece.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 13, 2008)

Ya your buds still gotta go through that period were they start getting real fat, but I dont think most of the hairs will be red when they get fat but even if they do it would be better than what you have now, trust me


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 13, 2008)

drgreenthum said:


> Can you be a little bit more specific about what type of 12 v adapter. Like maybe a link or something? Thanks.


It should say:

Input: "something i cant remember"
Output: 12V


----------



## Joyride (Apr 14, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/16484-my-first-c-c-s-6.html

Raeman, 

Been keeping up with your grow. Check mine out. I limited my grow to one plant and topped it -- have tied down branches to allow light to get lower and only used one 42W CFL. I'm about two - three weeks from harvest.


----------



## IAMDGK (Apr 14, 2008)

raeman, this is the most interesting grow ive read on here, and quite frankly its giving me a few ideas for some of the desktop computers i have layin around haha, the buds are already looking amazing and congrats on all the females, peace


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW guys thanks for all the responses,.... i will probably get a pocket scope within the week, but she is already smelling soooo sweet, i cant wait...

i have some more news,.... clones!!

i got a free clone from a friend, its small but looks healthy as anything, the only problem is it was already flowering (i know i told him...erg)

but it was like max 20 days into it. well i took it any way cause i wanted to PRACTICE cloning before i try it on my future plants,


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 14, 2008)

So i cut it again at 45 degrees, dipped in water and rooting hormone, and plunged it into some soil (should i have used rockwool?) 

any way i have it in a small pot in a plastic clear dome and i spray it every once and a while with water so it doesn't dry out...... 

should i water the soil, and if so how much?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 14, 2008)

These are two new seedlings, i want to be able to put them into flowering almost immediately after i harvest, the one looks stretched but i repotted and put her deeper... the other one is going to be bushy as hell,

the other pic is my clone, is she supposed to be droopy, also, should i put her under 12/12 so she roots then flowers, or re-veg her then switch to 12/12


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 14, 2008)

The clone doesnt look too droopy I wouldnt worry about it. I think you should do 18/6 for about a week and before you can go into frowering.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 14, 2008)

thats what i thought, or maybe two weeks depending on how long it takes to root... would it go hermie from changing light schedules twice?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 14, 2008)

im not too knowledgeable with clones, but i wouldnt switch their schedules.

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 14, 2008)

oh i already have, oh well, it was free, this is why im experimenting...

MY NEW THEORY...
I looked at the trics of the leading lady and she is no where near ready,... she is only 10% amber trics... i believe the hairs are so deceiving because she was over watered for 8 days.... this may have caused some stress to her and forced her to premature turn red hairs.....(just like human stress and gray hair... )

So. i figure that i will cut one of the main colas wen HAIRS are 50/50 and one cola when the TRICS are 50/50 that way i am garenteed a good smoke from her, 

what'ya think?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds good to me Raeman. If I can only offer one piece of advice.
If it were me: pay no attention to the hairs. If the trichs are proper, you're gauranteed a good smoke  

Duece.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 15, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Sounds good to me Raeman. If I can only offer one piece of advice.
> If it were me: pay no attention to the hairs. If they trichs are proper, you're gauranteed a good smoke
> 
> Duece.


Good advice! All Ive read on here says don't worry about hairs watch the trics for when they change. peace man


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 15, 2008)

ok thanks for the advice guys.. maybe i will just wait then, some thing interesting is happening, the lady in question (with red hairs) has a growing bud, and its starting to fatten up 

its funny that one of the other girls who is younger, already has a bigger bud but no hairs are red and trics are 100% cloudy,, this leads me to believe that she will yield a lot more than the oldest...


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well i bought a pocket microscope from radio shack... 60-100x zoom. with light and focus, only 11.76 with tax.. worth it def

only problem is i cant hold my hand or plant steady enough to really see the trics.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG. What a fucking awesome idea. Mad props to you and your uber cleverness!


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

daisy2687 said:


> OMG. What a fucking awesome idea. Mad props to you and your uber cleverness!


ha thanks diasy


----------



## uberpea (Apr 16, 2008)

try not touching the plant if you can and just getting really close to it. good luck shakey hands 

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

ha i know not to touch it, its just the slightest movement at 100x is crazy and hard to see


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

hey guys will a plant with 20/80 amber cloudy trics be mature enough to get high from, cause thats where i'm at and i may have to cut now, no choice... hairs are 45/55 red white


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

How Many Days Of Flower?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

the oldest, about 43... the others, 37...? around there


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

wait another week! for sure. I am on day 46 and my strain is a very fast finisher at 50 days and I still wouldnt touch mine yet


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

well it may be cut now, or loose the plants, i dont WANT to cut it, it still hasn't fattened up all the way


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

why would you lose it?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

that plant wont even give you a joint to smoke but harvest away


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

dude, have you seen the pictures... maybe you didnt look recently, they are actually pretty fat and would def give many joints..


----------



## uberpea (Apr 16, 2008)

To answer your question YES, i suggest waiting till at least 35/65


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 16, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> dude, have you seen the pictures... maybe you didnt look recently, they are actually pretty fat and would def give many joints..


What pics? I looked back and didnt find any recent ones


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 16, 2008)

When you decide to harvest (in terms of trichs) depends on what kind of high you like. harvest a bit earlier of you like a cerebral high, but wait until you've got more aber colored trichs if you like a really stupid/stoney high. 

fo sho!


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 16, 2008)

Cerebral high all day, in my opinion


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

yep, i like that up-beat high much better


----------



## uberpea (Apr 16, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm me too! I could use me a nice uppidy high right about now...

Duece.


----------



## whomeis (Apr 17, 2008)

I just spent the last 2 hours reading this thread. Great job! A well spent first post on my behalf


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 17, 2008)

ha your first post, whoot whoot...


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 17, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Cerebral high all day, in my opinion


yes yes yes! me too!


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 17, 2008)

How long does it usually take for clones to root....

and how you you know when they are rooted, cause my clone is five days old and it is still looking good so i suspect its rooting but am not sure..(i would assume it would have died if it was not rooting)


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 17, 2008)

here is the clone


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 17, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> How long does it usually take for clones to root....
> 
> and how you you know when they are rooted, cause my clone is five days old and it is still looking good so i suspect its rooting but am not sure..(i would assume it would have died if it was not rooting)


Hows it going raeman? I've never cloned but read a few threads that said it can take up to 2 weeks for a clone to root! 
Looking good keep up the good work!peace man


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well i just recieved my digital scale in the mail today 
it has 600g capacity in incriments of .1g for 25 bucks, and its pocket sized! it took 5 days from purchase to receive it


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow! Precisely today i also got a digital scale from a headshop nearby for $23, before i had a mechanical lettler scale but digital is SO MUCH BETTER its like a new toy


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 17, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Wow! Precisely today i also got a digital scale from a headshop nearby for $23, before i had a mechanical lettler scale but digital is SO MUCH BETTER its like a new toy


sweet... it seems nature has intended both our fates to include weighing stuff...


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys.

i couldn't help myself and i took a sample nug, not big, just big enough to test taste and what not,,,
i am water curing it now, otherwise it would take too long, i made a nifty water curing device suitable for small nugs... it is a cd, glued to two cup bottoms that have holes in them... they are connected by two straws that can extend length and swivel to "load" buds...

in the bud shot, there are a lot more red hairs than it seems, the flash over exsposed and they look white


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 18, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> i couldn't help myself and i took a sample nug, not big, just big enough to test taste and what not,,,
> i am water curing it now, otherwise it would take too long, i made a nifty water curing device suitable for small nugs... it is a cd, glued to two cup bottoms that have holes in them... they are connected by two straws that can extend length and swivel to "load" buds...
> ...


Water curing? Never heard of it. Can you explain how it works, and how you made it? Interesting, how does water dry out a bud? Ready to learn.
peace man


----------



## uberpea (Apr 18, 2008)

Water curing is a great method for personal use. I'm sorry Raeman I promise im not hijacking your thread here, but Rope Smoker if you want to read up on the process and benefits of it, you can read this thread I made awhile back. Don't forget to vote!
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/50968-water-vs-air-curing.html

Duece.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 18, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Water curing is a great method for personal use. I'm sorry Raeman I promise im not hijacking your thread here, but Rope Smoker if you want to read up on the process and benefits of it, you can read this thread I made awhile back. Don't forget to vote!
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/50968-water-vs-air-curing.html
> 
> Duece.


Thanks uberpea Ill have to read that.peace man


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 18, 2008)

well, im glad i havn't chopped yet ... the colas are starting to fil in a lot more,, YEAH!

and they are lookin fine as hell

pics soon im tired


----------



## beaverss (Apr 19, 2008)

water cure? on my way 2 read it.. is your new clone budding, looks like some hairs coming out the top. when u gonna put some lowriders in that setup.
keep up the work, 
im inspited,
question: how did u attach the light fixtures inside the pc, can it be seen from outside + (i dunno if i've read the dimentions) but what are the measure meants of your box. (sorry 4 spelling I=kinda drunk.)


----------



## beaverss (Apr 19, 2008)

im inspired not inspited. but i kinda do spit u coz im jealous- ive had nothing growning 4 2 years =( dam theifs, making my plant go magic.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 19, 2008)

Whats up Raeman, getting pretty close to harvest? Make sure you're flushing and all that, but I'm sure you know this.
Get us a pic before you harvest if you get the chance! and of course the actual harvest too.

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 19, 2008)

hey guys! 
well i cut one of the two colas on the oldest lady.. today.. (not in time fore 420 )
i am water curing that cola to test it and i made a nother device thats much better than the last,

the other cola i will give a week and i will do a traditional cure and dry.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 19, 2008)

so here are some pics of the cola, it is chopped in half cause of the size of my solo cups...

i cant wait to try it!!!!!

the water gets dirtier every day


----------



## uberpea (Apr 19, 2008)

nice devices! make sure youre being gentle and change that water out 

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 20, 2008)

yep i am very gentle, and i change the water every night... the devices are so much easier, sturdier, and simpler than that other one i had! 

ill get more pics of the ladies later,... i smell like poo, (just got home from work) so i shower then take snap shots


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 20, 2008)

well i bought a 70w hps security light from lowes.. (i couldnt resist)

i know i know its shit but any bigger would be too hot for my small space ( im putting it in the filing cabinet.)

i rigged it to a remote ballast and put it in the grow space. it looks good but not as bright as i would have hoped... i dunno you guys tell me..


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 22, 2008)

HEY YALL!!!

i made a new light setup, i have the 70w HPS and a 3 light vanity that i rigged next to the HPS..

So i have 70 watts of HPS putting out 6800 lumens and 120 watts of cfl putting out 7,950 lumens for a total of 14,750 lumens per 1.85 square feet

WHICH IS 7,973 lumens per square foot. which by my calculations is pretty good.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 22, 2008)

That's pretty awesome man! The hard part is going to be getting light down to the bottom haha.
How are the plants?

Duece.


----------



## drgreenthum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm Eager to see some more pictures of the clipped buds.


----------



## thisisfun (Apr 25, 2008)

I didnt really understand how your first water curing contraption worked but your new one looks great. Hows the taste after water curing?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey guys sorry i haven't been here, i had some family issues but its all resovled..

well a lot has happened so i will try to be quick

i smoked the water cured stuff with some friends and asked there opinions.. the smoke was VERY smooth, not like weed smoke at all. 

the high was VERY up-beat and cerebral. i was laughing so hard at one point i had running tears down my face.. 

my friends liked it a lot but we all agreed it was kinda loose and airy (prob cause cfl)

my clone has taken root and there is new growth, i think i will keep it as a mother and take clones of it... 

the picture is of a nug that i cut to practice drying and curing... after only to days i gave in and smoked some,, the high was good and the smoke was surprisingly smooth for only curing for two days


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 27, 2008)

OH YEAH DONT WATER CURE IF YOU PLAN TO SELL!!!

water cured bud LOOKS LIKE POOP!!!! the bag appeal is almost gone and if i didnt know that i grew it, i probably wouldn't have smoked my own stuff,,


----------



## uberpea (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah water curing is great for personal, but not for commercial. Looses the smell, stickyness, look, and actually looses some weight.
Anyway man, glad to know you had a good high.
The rest of it is still growing right?

Duece.


----------



## vargsriket (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn, read through the whole 31 pages. Bored at work, what else can I do but look at weed pictures 

Nice grow though! The only thing I was a little puzzled by, in some pictures you have a really long stem with no leaves at the bottom of the plant, did you cut them off or something?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah every thing is still growing,, the new HPS lights is really fattening my buds 

ill get pics later..

the one plant that is super cut was cut before it started to stretch... at one point it looked like the rest but it grew too tall and i had to cut the top buds or they would burn


BUT i cant bring myself to cut it all.... ha ha


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 27, 2008)

the first pic is my clone...it has taken root and is starting new vegetative growth.

the second is my biggest cola.. that bud is starting to fill out and is starting to look like a "real" bud ha ha 

the last is the light setup...


----------



## drgreenthum (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you tell me how tall your computer is? And where did you purchase the HPS light set up. Everythings lookin good.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 27, 2008)

the HPS light is one of those 70w security lights that they have at lowes.. i rigged it to be a remote ballast.. that way the ballast is out side the cabinet and doesn't add heat

right now the picture you saw wasn't the comp..i moved them to a two drawer filing cabinet and i keep the pc for vegging.....

contrary to what some people say, height isn;t the biggest concern in a pc.. for me its width... the leaves some time hit the sides


----------



## uberpea (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow thanks for the setup picture that really puts things into perspective.
You're going to get more yield than I expected, awesome!

Duece.


----------



## asf2j (Apr 27, 2008)

just like a few other people, just read your entire thread in about two hours. youve got some beautiful buds, congrats man. you've definitely inspired me to do the pc grow box. 
i know you cant be everyones personal grow guide, but if you could, answer me a few questions about your set up please. 
sorry if i sound rude, im a little stoned, just trying to keep organized with the bullet points. 

1. with the fans running and the buds at maturity or close to it, how bad does the pc box stink up the room(im in a college apartment on the first floor, and the groundskeepers are always in our kitchen checking the hot water heater for the building, trying to avoid a potential problem before i get started)
2. did you weigh out your final yield, or just give me a guess if you could. 
3. a lot of people here seem to swear by cfl's, but ive been considering aquarium tube lights, they have every k rating/wattage you can imagine at my local petco, i can change out bulbs for veg/flower. good idea, bad idea compared to cfl?
4. this is a slightly ignorant question as i am fairly new to growing, what is LST
5. i noticed you said you used miracle grow, but decided that was a bad idea, did you stick with MG on that bud you smoked with your friends? did MG affect the smoke?

i know i probably could have done some more research on a few of those questions, but as far as the stink from the box, i pretty much have to ask you. 
sorry for the ignorance man, thanks for helping out the noobs.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 28, 2008)

ha thats no problem

1.right now i have zero smell from inside my room. Maybe i got lucky with a few low-scent plants, but i also have two natural magic odor absorbing gels.... you can get them at lowes usually by the register.... they work pretty good for a bout 30-80 days

2. No i havn't harvested all the plants yet,, but i am horrible at guessing yeild so i cant help you there

3. You need to check the lumen out put of the aquarium lights... find one with X watts and compare the lumens to a cfl of equal X watts DONT USE THE EQUIVALENT WATTS OF THE CFL THEY MEAN NOTHING WHEN GROWING THE GANJA

ONLY LOOK AT ACTUAL WATTS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 28, 2008)

LST stands for Low Stress Training--- basically you slowly bend the main stem of your plant to a horizontal surface and grow the plants sideways,,,, this allows all of your bud spots to become "MAIN COLAS"


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 28, 2008)

yes the bud i smoked was grown entirely with MG soil,, the smoke was not affected cause i flushed a week and a half before i cut them


----------



## asf2j (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks man, i really appreciate the answers, good luck with the rest of your grow, cheers to a future smoke.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 28, 2008)

your welcome....glad i could help

you should make a journal and i will be glad to help as often as i can


----------



## thisisfun (Apr 29, 2008)

I was reading a post from some guy who was swearing to the low energy equivalent wattage bulbs. I think it was in a closet, soil, 3 plants, 3 60 watt 120 watt equivalents, and dude got like 80 gs off of it. 

Do you have any personal experience with watt equivalent lights? Because I Im getting that started up and any experience would be appreciated.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 29, 2008)

yes i do.. they are called compact flourescent lights

they are great for a grower on a budget or with space constraints.


but as far as 80g's with 3 60w lights, i think thats impossible,,, or it would take many more than 3 months.. like 7 months


----------



## asf2j (Apr 29, 2008)

i bet youve already answered this one raeman, but are you plants flowering in the pc case? im slowly gathering supplies and hoping i can get the entire op done in the pc case with just one, maybe two plants, if i get lucky with females. will they fit if i schedule it right from your experience. im really not look for more than 10 grams, even less would be fine by me. so, will they fit in a pc case from seed to harvest?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 29, 2008)

you defenetly can do it i would say start 5 seedlings from 12/12, and when the 2-3 males show, kill them , that way you have 2 females ,,, you can definetly do it... i just moved them to a filing cabinet cause i ended up with 4 females and i couldn't bring my self to kill any of them


----------



## asf2j (Apr 29, 2008)

would you say veg any at all, or just go straight to 12/12 as soon as the sprouts pop?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 29, 2008)

well you could veg 3 plants and then flower and hope for one female, but i found that 12/12 is pretty good from start because you will want them small in a pc case

or you could veg 18/6 for 2-4 weeks and lst three plants.. then flower


----------



## asf2j (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah im planning on lsting. probably wont veg for that long. could you go over your lst technique?
two more questions, sorry for being annoying. if i go straight to flower from seeds, how long am i looking at flowering before harvest, time is of the essence, and if i can get the boogers sexed and budding within 2 months, that'd be ideal.

what is the right cfl for flowering? none of the cfl's i have found say their kelvin rating except for the 6500k daylight bulb, the other just say soft white and what not like that. i know the 6500k isnt ideal for flowering but will it do the trick?


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 29, 2008)

you want warm white or 2700k

go to lowes if u have one,, their bulbs say it.....

to lst i just anchor the stem at the bottom,.... and tie strings in 2 inch increments up the stem... 

then you tie the string to the pot or something and gradually bend the plant down so its horizontal oh yeah its best to do this while vegging... or you can get hermies

and bend in small amounts each day


----------



## bigman (Apr 30, 2008)

How much do you think you will yeild? im thinking of doing the same thing come fall, 2 Ounce?


----------



## raeman1990 (May 1, 2008)

NO definetly not 2 onces... unless bud growth doubles,, you definetly "COULD" get two ounces if you dont mess up as many times as i did and you have 4 topped plants

i harvested one plant to early and another got fucked////

so my yield will not be 2 ounces


----------



## uberpea (May 1, 2008)

Hey Raeman, hows the drying process coming along?

Duece.


----------



## asf2j (May 1, 2008)

could you go over your topping technique or point me to a thread with a good explanation.


----------



## raeman1990 (May 2, 2008)

hmmm? what drying, i already smoked the buds i cut early

im waiting till the others are nice and ripe

ill get pics when the lights turn on


----------



## uberpea (May 3, 2008)

Ahh, for some reason I was thinking you already clipped the rest of them. My bad.

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (May 3, 2008)

ha no prob, i havnt ben posting lately cause this thread got kicked out of my last five threads list

so its hard to find and im lazy... very lazy

but here are some pics of the clone that i transplanted and am LST'ing.... i am going to lst it in veg for one more week then flower it....

when i transplanted,,, the roots were AWESOME!!! i cant wait for it to flower.. i am mad now that i didnt clone the other branch cause it barely has any bud on it at all

oh well... its far to late to throw it into veg again


----------



## raeman1990 (May 3, 2008)

here are some pictures to explain to uberpea


----------



## raeman1990 (May 3, 2008)

pic 1: the letter A represents the dvd holder i was talking about.. most pc you cant remove it,,, and it uses up a lot of valuable space. letter B is a power supply.. remove the fan from it

pic 2: BAD is again the dvd case but this one is bigger and this pc will not work for grwoing

pic 3: this is my pc sliding case that i was referring too.. every thing inside the comp was removed as easy as PIE.... 

pic 4: notice how much room is left? this is cause there is no dvd holder and every thing came out


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

sweet... good luck!


----------



## uberpea (May 3, 2008)

Awesome bro, very cool thanks a lot. 
One question: Top fan output or input?

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (May 3, 2008)

top fan out put to get rid of hot air form lights


----------



## raeman1990 (May 4, 2008)

hey guys i just chopped one lady !!!!

the buds were not nearly as filled out as i would have hoped but the trichs were 50/50 amber cloudy

so i chopped her!!!! not much there but i put some pics.. theres two different colas


----------



## raeman1990 (May 4, 2008)

bump d bump


----------



## raeman1990 (May 4, 2008)

well i cut the other girl who was already chopped once... this time i cut the "mids"

they are was big as the main colas... and they smell great

the second pic is my trimming that all have thc/trichs on them


----------



## uberpea (May 4, 2008)

Buds look great man! Tell us how they smoke, and if you can, estimate the dry weight.

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (May 6, 2008)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

FUCK

my mom (who knows i grow) opend my closet that contains my filing cabinet grow room

the lights were off and she didnt know what it was so she checked to see what was in there,, after she saw the plants she just closed it because she doesnt care...

BUT will this turn my girls hermie? my BIGGEST GIRL is only a few weeks from harvest and i would kill myself if she turned hermie

This is the first break in 12/12 since she started....................................


----------



## Rope Smoker (May 6, 2008)

It was only one short break in the light cycle, wouldn't worry to much, should be ok! peace man


----------



## uberpea (May 6, 2008)

No way bro, I really think you will be fine, especially this late in the cycle.
I'll cross my fingers for you just in case!
PS, go slap your mom. jk 

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (May 8, 2008)

uberpea said:


> No way bro, I really think you will be fine, especially this late in the cycle.
> I'll cross my fingers for you just in case!
> PS, go slap your mom. jk
> 
> Duece.


I WISH!!

but i dont think she would advocate me growing any more!!

goo i dont think it is hermie... 

i transplanted my clone into a bigger pot and i am lst'ing that mo fo... so far it is going very good and it already has 3 colas, the only problem is my nutes keep[ getting fucked

one day its a nute def the other its nute burn

URRRRGGGGG


----------



## uberpea (May 8, 2008)

Yeah man, nutrients can get confusing as shit. 
Trial and error my friend.

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (May 10, 2008)

i feel like if i dont feed they get yellow-er

but if i do theyt burn... well ill put some pics up soon

im really lazy right now


----------



## raeman1990 (May 10, 2008)

BUHAHAHAHA

HERE IT IS!!

This is my biggest and best girl, my TRUE success!!

I am just waiting to chop her down. i dont know when i should

I really dont want to cut her early and loose potency, and i dont want to cut to late and get a "stoned" high

Right now the trichs are around 10-20/80-90 amber cloudy

the reason for the range is some areas have alot more amber trichs and its hard to tell

I think the funniest thing about this plant is the pot/plant size ratio....

its only in a 16 oz cup____---- i know it could have been much bigger given the right space but i was naive when i planted it


----------



## raeman1990 (May 10, 2008)

p.s.

there are more red hairs than it appears

my cameras flash makes the red hairs look white.... its about 30/70 % red/white hairs


----------



## asf2j (May 10, 2008)

that looks amazing considering the size constraints. that was grown totally in the pc right? could you run through your light setup one more time?


----------



## uberpea (May 10, 2008)

With those ratios I would harvest tomorrowish.
I think you enjoy the same high I do. 
I'm impressed with the size of that plant in a dixie cup haha awesome.
How do you plan on drying/curing?

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (May 11, 2008)

asf2j said:


> that looks amazing considering the size constraints. that was grown totally in the pc right? could you run through your light setup one more time?



thanks, this one was actually started in the pc

but it was moved to my filing cabinet with a 70w HPS right over her head,, i think thats why she took off,, she was only under the HPS though for the last 2 weeks of flowering and it did a lot!!!


----------



## raeman1990 (May 11, 2008)

uberpea said:


> With those ratios I would harvest tomorrowish.
> I think you enjoy the same high I do.
> I'm impressed with the size of that plant in a dixie cup haha awesome.
> How do you plan on drying/curing?
> ...


I think i do!! i love that head high with a slight body feeling,, cause i like to be able to do things while i'm high.... if im stoned i just sit around and thats no fun... 


yes the size of the cup to cola looks awesome....

i plan on drying in a cardboard box put in a dark cool place...

then i will cure traditionally.. THIS PLANT SMELLS AWESOME and i would hate to kill the smell with water curing


----------



## uberpea (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan bro... Tell us how it smokes, mmmmmmm

Duece.


----------



## Rope Smoker (May 12, 2008)

Looking very good raeman! Let us know how the high is, and how much you get off of this plant! Keep up the good work man!peace man


----------



## raeman1990 (May 12, 2008)

Well i cut my big bitch... and she looks TASTY!!!

shes drying right now in a cardboard box in the dark,, shes huge and i'm so proud

i know most people would consider her small but shes big to me!!!

trichs were 30/70 amber cloudy

heres some pics


----------



## raeman1990 (May 12, 2008)

oh wiat here is a bigger picture for my big bud


----------



## uberpea (May 12, 2008)

Not bad Raeman, not bad at all.
Congrats, you should be proud

Duece.


----------



## raeman1990 (May 12, 2008)

thanks uberpea

i am waiting for it to dry then i will weigh it and tally up all the plants


----------



## Magetea (May 13, 2008)

oshit! u got 999 posts! thats an upside down 666!! thats like that guy that was hung upsidedown on the cross for being bad(unlike jesus for being good).


----------



## note420 (May 13, 2008)

Magetea said:


> oshit! u got 999 posts! thats an upside down 666!! thats like that guy that was hung upsidedown on the cross for being bad(unlike jesus for being good).


i think it was saint peter and it was cuz he fult unworthy of beeing in the same manner as jesus i think


vary nice 
do you think you cud live in the power supplie and make that like 4" area for a hydo rez cud give you a lil more hight but like 1 les plant

will a 45watt fit in there


----------



## raeman1990 (May 13, 2008)

note420 said:


> i think it was saint peter and it was cuz he fult unworthy of beeing in the same manner as jesus i think
> 
> 
> vary nice
> ...



im sorry i have no clue what your asking 

please explain


----------



## 4mySoul (May 15, 2008)

looks sick, just gutting my old G5 comp for a mother box. Wondering how you set up the CFL's wiring, and curious as to what parts I'll need to buy. (converters? i dunno?) sorry if you already answered this earlier on or if you found the info somewhere else please direct.


----------



## 4mySoul (May 15, 2008)

BTW, the grow looked awesome and I hope it continues that way.


----------



## gotcha1st (May 15, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> BUHAHAHAHA
> 
> HERE IT IS!!
> 
> ...


 those look sweet


----------



## northernlights (May 15, 2008)

looks good that grow mate, i saw the title and i thought it would be shit but you got some ok sized buds  well done


----------



## raeman1990 (May 15, 2008)

northernlights said:


> looks good that grow mate, i saw the title and i thought it would be shit but you got some ok sized buds  well done


thanks man

i think that alot of "big" growers think growing in pc cases and filing cabinets is retarded and a waste of time... but for people like me its the only thing i can do, so i try to do it well

i am happy with the results and i am constantly improving on the designs


----------



## uberpea (May 15, 2008)

That's definitely the spirit Raeman, nice grow

Later.


----------



## Magetea (May 16, 2008)

great lookin buds man! hope I get anything at allz


----------



## raeman1990 (May 20, 2008)

sorry i havnt posted in a while, lost my memory card.

Well my big girl yielded about 3.5 grams, but its a DAMN good 3.5 grams.... its seriously some of the best bud i've ever had. It gives you that perfect head/body "up" high

its great!! 

i have been lst'ing my first clone and it is going great. There are about 6-8 colas that will be pretty big. i have 4 20w cfl's around this one plant and its going good, i plant to use at least 4 30w cfl's in total for this plant, it also seems that the one plant i put into the flowering room has turned out female  

ill get pics soon


----------



## Magetea (May 21, 2008)

Nice man!!!  it must feel so good to taste your own bud. Check out my pc grow and tell me how it is.


----------



## panhead (May 21, 2008)

note420 said:


> i think it was saint peter and it was cuz he fult unworthy of beeing in the same manner as jesus i think
> 
> 
> vary nice
> ...


Who's the girl with the bush in your avatar ?


----------



## uberpea (May 22, 2008)

Awesome news Raeman, can't wait for some pictures.

Later.


----------



## Magetea (May 24, 2008)

pics? PICSSSS!


----------



## Magetea (May 26, 2008)

panhead said:


> Who's the girl with the bush in your avatar ?


That's just his Crabby girlfriend


----------



## nathan76296 (Nov 25, 2008)

what type of seeds did you get? I was thinking about doing the same setup with loyryders. does this sound like it would work?


----------



## dopewear (Feb 4, 2009)

i may waste my first post on a thread that was last posted in last year but thats sick im worken on my pc box right now. quick question.. topping? are you just taking the tops of or what? im a noob.


----------



## Don Gottie (Oct 23, 2010)

i dont mean to be rude but the tilte for this is micro pc grow done right n all ive seen is the setup no plant in the pc (exept from when they were babys but ..so the question is u growen in the box of just sprouten them in there cuz heres my pc grow got a femminezed trian wreck x power kush going ill put new pics on my thread but yea u see.......

The Don


----------



## geturgrowon (Apr 7, 2012)

looking good


----------



## linuxstain (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought a very small.. about 1.5" x 1.5" submersible 92 gallon/hr pump at harbor freight for $5.95. the best thing i have found so far for micro grows...


----------

